
The Smallness of Mark Zuckerberg - rakibtg
https://medium.com/s/story/the-smallness-of-mark-zuckerberg-4e94a88bba02
======
alexc05
The first ~5 paragraphs about physical height? Why not write about his skin
color or gender and see how that flies?

Sorry for the language here - but fuck this article.

The point is lost right out of the gates. In the age of "donglegate" and
"hashtag me too" I expect better.

~~~
mancerayder
And a bond villain, according to the article. Flagged it for being asinine.

